# Yet another kind of detailing ... a litle more expensive and time consuming...



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello :wave:

It's appears that my first thread (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=220103) in *Showroom* section has enjoyed a great succes among the members of this community  ... and the real winners are the wifes, girl friends, mothers and grandmothers of the members of this community:lol:.

In the last 48 hours I have received a tone of *thank you* e-mails from a lot of *happy ladies *  from all over the world, over 1378 e-mails and still counting...:doublesho :lol:. It seems that you have followed my example and managed to successfully apply my* dish detailing techniq * :lol: ... As a result a lot of women are happier and have more time to spend with the loved ones :argie:.... But they have asked me what to do in return for you guys :lol:

Well girls I know exactly what to do  . Gather around, grab a chair and a cup of coffee or tea and ....follow my drift 

When your loved ones come home from work ...or whatever ... *try to steal their shoes, after they take them off their feet, without being seen by them* :devil:. Ok... now, if you share your life with a *special kind of "animal"* :lol: ... who has the bad habit of walking all over the house with their shoes on their feet :lol: ...I have a more extreme techniq to make them take their shoes off.... all you have to do is ...._*( well do you remember the SNATCH movie????...with Brad Pit, Jason Statham, Vinnie Jones )*_... to place a real good punch on their chin :lol::lol::lol: ..as shown in the following video:





 :lol:

For a nice "Matrix" effect put some body weight in the punch 

Well ...lets stop ****ing arround and start to work

You will need the following products or similar ones. Usually you can find them stored in the garage, somewhere on the shelves :lol:










This is how their shoes looks like...:lol:...










If your loved ones have some *stinky feet* problems I advise to use some protection equipment :doublesho :










Some before pics of my shoes :



















As you can see their is some *nice coats of dirt and some colour transfer *from my Levi's :lol:



















Tones of dirt and *some deep scraches *(or as your loved one likes to call them : *RDS* :lol and _*stone chips*_ 



















First you will need something like *AG Interior Shampoo *- a powerfull but in the same time gentle pre-wash solution to shift some dirt off :










Start to mist some of the pre-wash solution on your loved ones shoes :lol:




























Now with a *detail brush *begin to gently agitate the pre-wash solution, in order to help the pre-wash to shift the dirt off 










After you fully agitated the pre-wash ...is time for the first rinse off :lol: ... you will need to put some water in a sprayer and rinse off thoroughly the shoes 
By now you should see some improvements :thumb:.If so ...*Good for You* :lol:. If you don't ... *God help you* :lol:




























After the rinse off process is time for driyng with the help of MF 










As you can see ... the shoes seems to be reborned allready:doublesho




























Nice improvement but we are not quite there yet... a lot of work is still ahead of us 
Now is time to put at work the *Leather Cleaner*:lol: .... Mist some generous amont of cleaner on the shoes and let it to do his job for a couple of minutes :detailer: .
In the meantime please feel free to do your fingernails or... :lol:



















After you finished your fingernails  please come back and with the help of a mild stiff brush gently begin to agitate the leather cleaner 



















Here is a nice 50/50 of the rear *"tyres"* :lol:... not perfect but we are geting close girls:lol:










Now ...to make things a litle better go back to AG Interior Shampoo and with the help of....










...a litle stiff detailing brush from Meguiar's  ....




























... you can achieve some nice results  ...not perfect but a huge improvement:lol:



















If you are not happy with the results... give another hit with AG Interior Shampoo :buffer: ...for an almost perfect finish :doublesho










...and for a perfect white with no more colour transfer:lol:










Once again is time for a rinse off  ...



















... and drie off










Well girls if you made it so far I am realy proud of you :lol:
What follows may be a litle scary :devil: for you...but please trust me 'cause there is a logic behind this :lol:... maybe a litle dodgy but never the less:lol:
For those of you with a fainted heart :doublesho....just close your eyes and through the shoes in the oven:doublesho :lol:










Set the timer for 5 min...










... at 50 degrees :devil:










Well...that's a perfect finish ...what a great job you've done :doublesho....I'm really proud of you *sisters* :lol:

Now..were you think you're going sister??? :lol: Yeah ...I'm talking to you ...:lol: ...There is still a lot of work to do. :lol:










Once the shoes are out from the oven...the pores of the leather are opened, ready to receive a litle love:argie: as a *Leather Cream *via a foam pad:doublesho




























WOW....what a lovely finish :lol:










With a *MF cloth *...gently buff off for a nice finish :lol:










Now ...comes some crazy steps:doublesho....First let's put some dressing on the "tyres" :lol:










Spray some *tyre dressing *:doublesho on a *MF cloths * and dress the "tyres" :lol:



















WOW...:doublesho



















And now ...for the grand finale :lol: ...it's time for the *LSP* :lol:... For a durable protection let's play a litle with *Collinite 915 Marque D' Elegance Wax * applied by hand. :doublesho










Gently glide your fingers over the wax :lol: ...and gently apply it on the shoes :lol: ...Don't be scared is just like applying *bath oil on your baby's skin *. :lol: :lol: :lol:










Let it on the shoes for 15 to 20 min before buffing it off with a *MF cloth* 










Now ... *do an act of greatness to the rest of the humankind *and mist inside the shoes some *AG Autofresh *:lol: :lol: :lol:










*Now lets all anjoy the afters *










WOW....amazing :lol:





































And lets show off with some _*beading pics*_ :lol:



















And my favourite pic ...my hairy legs and lovely shoes :lol:










*Job done girls ...you did a great job * ...I am really proud of you :lol:

*Disclaimer *...sort of...work in progress

_Do not use *the above *as a general guide to detail your shoes if you are not completly sure of what are you doing 

This is nothing more then a pamphlet:lol:

Please feel free to ask any questions...Do not feel free to criticise my work in a negative maner. :lol:

I want to apologise for my english if you do not find it inteligible enough.  _

Thx for watching and happy *shoe detailing *:lol:


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

That is brilliant lmao


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

nice.


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

Good stuff. Nice trainers. I have a pair of blue suede Sambas which I avoid wearing so they don't get dirty. any tips for cleaning light-coloured suede?


----------



## A1val (May 22, 2010)

Mate you got it bad lol :buffer:


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

keithyboy said:


> Good stuff. Nice trainers. I have a pair of blue suede Sambas which I avoid wearing so they don't get dirty. any tips for cleaning light-coloured suede?


You should try this http://compare.ebay.com/like/160481658626?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y

Avoid to heavy soak with water or to use wax on them:lol: ....instead of wax try some fabric guard...but you should do a litle bit of research first.

SW Alcantara Cleaner might be a solution ...

SW Pneu - a must:lol:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

you really love your shoes, lol


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

You've lost the plot lol


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

nice legs lol


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

ant_s said:


> You've lost the plot lol


 What does it means ? I don't know the expression :lol:


----------



## J4JAV (May 8, 2009)

UCD said:


> you really love your shoes, lol


Agree lol


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

dann2707 said:


> nice legs lol


Thx ...Can you believe that my wife actual envies me because of that :lol: ...We live in crazy times my friend:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I give up.....:wall:


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL....Why ? :lol:

Is too early...still amazing stuff to come :devil:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

EPIC THREAD!

Love the work!


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:

I had to sit down to read that one - Smileys everywhere


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Mental! I love it! Beading shots lolz


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

LoL, look at those sexy legs.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Epic! Do I chance printing this off and giving it to wifey????


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL....As you wish ...but be very carefull ....womens are known to react unexpectedly to this kind of things. Just to let you knw that I'm not responsable for her reactions


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

Can I be so bold as to say you've missed an important part of the THREAD and forgotten to detail the laces :tumbleweed:


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

You may be...but i didn't forget.....just through them in your washing machine at 60 degrees ...

I know is not a detailer way ...but ...please forgive me


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

and there was me thinking i was the only one to use aquawax on my trainers.
you've taken it to a new level lol


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

no iron-x?


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

MuZiZZle said:


> no iron-x?


LOL....:lol: ...No need for that ...as i don't have brake pads. When i need to brake I just deploy my own ears:lol: just like a plane deploys its flaps :lol:

You made me laugh mate

Thx


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

this is awesome dude - going to try it


----------



## woaX (Jul 28, 2010)

it's friday friday, we so excited :wall:


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

dhiren_motilal said:


> this is awesome dude - going to try it


???? ...Braking with your ears or ....whta? :lol:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

pmsl!!

You have way too much time on your hands. You and your missus need some kids!! lol


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

We have one ...but feels like we have 3 ...I don't know why


----------

